# Horse and Pony Contest!



## FalineDear (Nov 17, 2012)

Here's a horse _and _pony contest with quite a few categories. I haven't seen a lot of pony contests, so why not?

*Horse:*

Best conformation

Shiniest

Best Markings

Weirdest Picture

Action Shot ( no rider)

Biggest Buck/rear

*And Pony:*

Smallest pony

Shiniest

Best Markings

Weirdest Picture

Action shot (no rider)

Youngest Rider


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

*Horses:
Best conformation
Shirley's Brittney









**
Shiniest
* 
*You da Mandate (Roger)










** Best Markings
* *Ocho










Weirdest Picture
Desert Breeze doing a spin? lol








* *

Action Shot ( no rider)
**Thunder
*







*

Biggest Buck/rear









*​


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Yay! Another contest. I'm a sucker for horse contests. 

*Horse:*

Best conformation~ My TWH







and








Shiniest~ My TWH:







and








Best Markings~ My TWH:








Weirdest Picture This is our miniature horse when he was a day old! My riding instructor is carrying him. Too bad the pic is blurry though--oh well.








Action Shot ( no rider)~ My TWH:








*And Pony:*

Smallest pony~This isn't my pony! My riding instructor was training him; he was so spooky and afraid that we needed two people. LOL So... I hopped on! He's a shetland. And btw, my legs are sticking out ONLY because he freaked every time they touched the stirrups. rofl








Weirdest Picture~I'm gonna do the same one. Btw, the wrap on his leg is only for the reason that my riding instructor was getting him used to strange things.








There! That's all!


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

*My Entries*

Here are my entries:

HORSE:

Best Confirmation: Ali










Shiniest Horse: Cannon










Best Markings: Kate










Weirdest Picture: Derby










Action Shot (No Rider): Sky and Rebel










PONY:

Confirmation: Eenie












Smallest Pony: Meenie










Best Markings: Eenie










Action Shot (no rider): Meenie


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

In order..... Best markings, weirdest picture, then best action


----------



## FalineDear (Nov 17, 2012)

Beautiful horses everyone!


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

subbing to post later


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

*Horse:*

Best conformation Dozer

Best Markings Dozer

Weirdest Picture Appy Dozer 

Action Shot ( no rider) Dozer and Yuri

Biggest Buck/rear Tater... I have better pics somewhere!

*And Pony:*

Smallest pony Bart

Shiniest Bart

Weirdest Picture Bart

Alright, I'm done


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

..too lazy to upload photos lol but everyone has gorgeous horses!!


----------



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

Best Conformation: Crescent








best markings: Crescent








best action: Crescent








best buck/rear:Crescent








Shiniest:Crescent








wierdest: Crescent


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Shiniest- Regal, 5 year old OTTB. Please excuse her feet, this was 3 weeks after rescuing her from a tough sitiuation (stalled in a small stall with two other horses, fed moldy hay) and she was still very violent, not allowing us to touch her feet. Just shows you what some SmartPaks can do for coats though in a short time! haha









Weirdest- Texas Hillbilly Sledding! Horse is a saddlebred x QH gelding.







\

Action Shot-
Sierra and Kenzie, two other rescues from the same situation as Regal. Sierra unfortunately passed away to due underlying health problems and a massive stroke.









Pony:

Best markings, Myss Pony. Shetland mare









Smallest pony, Little Feather (Fea), 15 year old Dwarf miniature horse. 22" tall









Youngest Rider- 23 month old little girl on ShetlandxMini gelding, Robin. Ignore me, her handler XD









I have more but photobucket is being finnicky >.>


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Endiku~That Texas Hillbilly Sledding cracked me up!

I like everyone else's pictures, too.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

haha, it was halarious to watch our 'cowboys' do that!  who says you can't sled without snow?


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

Here are my entries.

HORSE CATEGORY

Best Conformation: (please ignore slight ewe neck, I had only owned her for for a short time when I took the photo, this has now been corrected by working in the correct outline).










Shiniest:









Weirdest Picture:










PONY CATEGORY. Please note, I have 2 ponies, Ruby the buckskin and Rosie the grey.

Smallest Pony: (It is hard to see from this photo but Ruby is only 6hh!!).










Shiniest:










Weirdest Picture:








and Two: (not sure if I am allowed to enter this one but here goes).









Action Shot (no rider)










Youngest rider:











And Two:


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

Shiniest (1) Weirdest picture (2)


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

*
Horse - Best conformation *- How about some age classes? The first picture is when Shotgun (grey( was 6 months old. He's put together pretty nice! And the second photo is my old horse Beau (chestnut).























*Horse - Shiniest* - My old horse, Beau.














*horse - Best Markings* - I love Red's big white stripe on his face!! And his flashy white socks.













*Horse - Weirdest Picture* - I caught my yearling Shotgun (the grey) in a shake!!! And at a horse show during the Box Race, I'm crawling through the box to get back on, and Beau (chestnut) got scared! He stopped and waited for me though, haha. 





















*Horse - Action Shot ( no rider)* - The action of rolling! Caught my horse Red getting up from a roll in the dirt. The second photo is Shotgun (grey) running through the pasture. 





















*Horse - Biggest Buck/rear* - The first one is Beau (chestnut). And the second photo is Shotgun (grey). I sense that my horses like to play!!

























*

Pony Best Markings* - Cheyenne, my trusty Appaloosa pony.










*
Pony Youngest Rider* - My brother and I on Pete the pony. I was 2 years old in back ,and my brother was 4. In the second picture, I am 4 yrs old on Cheyenne, although I was riding by myself well before that.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Just wondering... You never said when the contest will end. When does it end?


----------



## Barrel Baby (May 16, 2011)

Shineiest horse






coolest markings








best horse action shot








best pony action








coolest pony markings


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Weirdest picture









Shiniest


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

All the pictures are of the TWH that I had(he passed away).
1. Best conformation
2. Shiniest
3. Best Markings
4. Weirdest picture


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

any idea when the results will be in?


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Horse:

Best conformation



















Best Markings

a black horse trotting










Weirdest Picture








Action Shot ( no rider)









Biggest Buck/rear


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

You probably also have put a limit on the number of entries and a pony confo class would have been nice.
So here are my conformation photos
Napier








Molly








Brootis








Kerry








Ricky








Star









Will enter some more classes just need to look through my photos.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Shiniest pony
Star








Prince








Ricky








Napier









Best Markings
Casper








Gayle








Prince








Molly









More to come still


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Weirdest picture
All Prince as a foal

























Action shot
Ricky and Star








Molly and the Shetlands








Mara and Molly








Star and Napier








Kerry and Eydis trying to steel Molly's breakfast 








Casper

















That's it promise.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

So much fluffy cuteness!!!


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

rbarlo32 said:


> Weirdest picture
> All Prince as a foal
> 
> 
> ...


What cute ponies!!! I want to squeeze them all!


----------



## MBFoley (May 27, 2012)

*Horse:*

Best conformation

Kid Rocker (Thoroughbred)










Shiniest

Angel Till Dawn










Best Markings

Kid Rocker










Weirdest Picture

Avalon scratching her chest on the fence










Action Shot ( no rider)

Yearling colt that got loose at the Keeneland September sale 










Biggest Buck/rear

Suckling thoroughbred filly


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

When will the results come in?


----------



## cinnamon (Nov 24, 2011)

biggest buck/rear


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

Here's Nibbles at exactly 2 years old. For best conformation and shiniest


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*horses and ponys*

its kind of you all to show all your horses and ponys at work and at play sorry i cant post them on here tc posted some for me of tricky a section a welsh pony 12hh 29 years old today and quincy a heavy cob 16 hh the pictures are in my albums.


----------



## ArabainLover (Jul 22, 2012)

Horse Best Conformation: Cynder Arabian/Saddlebred

http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=123774&stc=1&d=1357088998


----------



## ArabainLover (Jul 22, 2012)

Horse Shiniest: Jack Arabian/Saddlebred

http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=123776&stc=1&d=1357089909


----------



## ArabainLover (Jul 22, 2012)

Horse Action Shot (no rider): Cynder Arabian/Saddlebred

http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=123777&stc=1&d=1357090454


----------



## ArabainLover (Jul 22, 2012)

Horse Biggest Buck: Cinco Arabian/Friesian

http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=123778&stc=1&d=1357090507


----------



## ilikehorses2 (Sep 24, 2012)

Weirdest picture!


----------

